# Possible Trades?



## FishyFishy89

So....I am considering something for my 75 gallon. I've been wondering if my hygro could be taking up too much space for my angels. Especially as they get bigger.

So, I wonder if anyone would be open to trading some of my 75's hygro stems for some plants like Rotala, Crypts, grass like plants....anything low light and low maintenance. If you find it fair, I'd even trade a large bunch of my hygro for a large sword plant.

Also being that it is chilly, I'd like to stay Southernly...but if you feel your weather warming up soon, I don't mind working with you.


----------



## badxgillen

I know this is a ways off from your post date but my weather is finally getting nice and I would love to trade some plants if you are still interested. Do you know what kind of hygrophylia it is?If not no big deal.


----------



## FishyFishy89

badxgillen said:


> I know this is a ways off from your post date but my weather is finally getting nice and I would love to trade some plants if you are still interested. Do you know what kind of hygrophylia it is?If not no big deal.


I have enough left to make a trade with a large sword. I believe someone who made me an offer for a large sword shipped out their part of the trade on Monday. We'll see if it arrives by Friday....or if I hear from them before then.

If I don't get or hear anything, I'll let you know.


----------



## badxgillen

Cool beans,thanks.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Well it looks like I won't be receiving that large sword and nymphoides sp taiwan. The person just keeps giving all kinds of excuses(non-weather related) and I've been patient beyond 2 months now.

What do you have to offer Badxgillen? I currently have around 20 stems of narrow leaf hygro. They're atleast 14" tall.


----------



## badxgillen

Well I won't lie to you,I do not have a large sword...but the pet store across the street does. If you are set on a sword I can snag one for you no prob but as far as what I have.
Java fern "philipine I believe" 
Java fern needle leaf
Java fern windelov
Bolbitis Fern
Corkscrew Valisnaria
Sagitaria subulata
Round Pellia
Java Moss
Elodea najans
Elodea Densa
A couple types of cryptocorene
Anubius BArteri
Hornwort Ceratophyllum
Bacopa 
Maybe some others but these are ones I could cut.


----------



## FishyFishy89

oooohhh
Crypts and Sagitaria. I maybe swayed away from the sword. lol The Bacopa I'd like to try if you're able to throw in a few stems.


----------



## badxgillen

I can get you a few bacopa stems,I can also see what swords are available. How big is your tank? I know there is a giant amazon sword that is at least 18 inches tall and around up for grabs.


----------



## FishyFishy89

These will be going into my 75 gallon. 18" tall might be a bit of a squeeze.


----------



## badxgillen

Well let me see how big it really is,you should PM me some info and we can work this all out.


----------



## Chesh

*three cheers for tank sharing*
Hope it all works out - and I get to see pics! ^__^
G'luck with your trades, Fishy!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Chesh said:


> *three cheers for tank sharing*
> Hope it all works out - and I get to see pics! ^__^
> G'luck with your trades, Fishy!


TY Chesh. I haven't seen much of you lately. You seem to magically disappear sometimes. hehe


----------



## Chesh

Heehee, sorry! I have been in lurk mode an awful lot lately, vanished into the proverbial rabbit-hole of TFK! Been busy underground, but I'm _always_ online and nearby if you need me! . . . I have a _TON_ of catching up to do in journal-land! *ishhappy*


----------



## badxgillen

I sent you a small plant pack of cryptocorenes,vals, and a couple sagitarias...and two stems of bacopa.


----------



## FishyFishy89

oh yay!
PM your address and I'll send you some hygro.


----------



## badxgillen

Got my package from Fishy! Actually I got it a little while ago but am just posting some pics and a proper THANK YOU!
It all came in looking real good.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Excellent! So glad they arrived in good shape.
The hygro was too big to fit into a small box and the next size up would of been too large.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

